
The Chinese Government Killed Over a Dozen CIA Sources from 2010-2012 - dforrestwilson
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-china-espionage-idUSKCN18G0UM
======
6stringmerc
This has all the makings for a screenplay right up my alley. I have the utmost
respect for Clandestine Operatives and the conditions and considerations. It's
not playing a game on a board with pieces, these are people's lives.

In 2003, I heard about China organ harvesting in its prisons and wrote a short
story about it. 10+ years later, I made it into a screenplay. It's a Morality
Play.

[https://www.scriptrevolution.com/scripts/infamy](https://www.scriptrevolution.com/scripts/infamy)

The line "We've lost another one" could almost be the goddamn title of my take
on events. Nobody wants to make that call.

------
greenyoda
As noted in the first sentence, this story is based on the NY Times report.
The Times article is more comprehensive:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14385359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14385359)

As per HN Guidelines, _" Please submit the original source. If a post reports
on something found on another site, submit the latter."_

------
tanilama
They are spies right? It is an essential part of the professional risk.

~~~
txru
Absolutely.

What makes this newsworthy, though, isn't that the spies are dead-- it's that
twelve died in a ~year. Something happened that the CIA wasn't ready for. Take
this as a sign of a few possible things-- A) The US may have had a mole, B)
China's security apparatus got much much better very quickly, C) The US is
complacent in foreign human intelligence, D) Hacking may have killed more
people. We're not sure of which one, or if it's any of those things, which
leaves us the article-- 12 spies are dead.

~~~
thevardanian
or E) They gathered a tremendous amount of information over a long period of
time, and played the CIA's game by giving it to them easy. That way more is
revealed, and then China executed, no pun intended, the plan all at once when
the time seemed right.

But again who knows.

------
IBM
Original story [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/20/world/asia/china-cia-
spie...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/20/world/asia/china-cia-spies-
espionage.html)

------
themodelplumber
Why release this information now?

~~~
Spooky23
Perhaps to give the president pause before he blabbers information that will
get some operative killed?

~~~
tyingq
Like Oleg Erovinkin?

------
salesguy222
The former PM of Kosovo, Ramush Haradinaj, had 9 witnesses against him killed
while he was on trial at the International Criminal Tribunal for Yugoslavia in
the Hague.

It is a growing trend for extrajudicial killings to occur at the hands of the
state (think Russia and journalists, Duerte and alleged druggies) for pretty
much any reason.

What a sad and complex world we live in.

